# ¿Se pueden medir los circuitos integrados?



## joelecg (Feb 26, 2013)

Los circuitos integrados se puede medir para detrminar cuando van a fallar o tienen algún tiempo de vida útil?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2013)

joelecg dijo:


> Los circuitos integrados se puede medir para detrminar cuando van a fallar


No


> o tienen algún tiempo de vida útil?


No tienen fin de vida, siempre que trabajen correctamente.

Existen estadísticas sobre tiempos de posibles fallas, pero estos son datos estadísticos que se pueden aproximar o no a la realidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2013)

*[Humor/ON]* ¡ Si se pueden medir !

Aqui tengo un 555 que mide 9,8 mm  *[Humor/OFF]*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 1, 2013)

solo los microprocesadores ,se puede medir si los terminales de salida están bien , se los mide como si fuera un diodo con respecto al la patilla del +vcc y -vcc ,pero solo se puede determinar que no estén en corto o abiertos,pero no es una prueba 100% confiable,puede medir bien y fallar igual,aunque en algunos casos ,
...
por ejemplo en un micro ,hay una funcion que no responde,pero el resto si funciona bien, se mide la terminal que no hay respuesta y puede ser que encuentre una baja resistencia ,eso quiere decir que esta en corto ese terminal en cuestión
esa prueba no sirve para los terminales del oscilador,solo para los terminales de entrada o salidas del micro


----------



## Ivan747 (Mar 29, 2013)

Es difícil que un circuito integrado llegue a fallar por su cuenta. Hay cosas que sí tienen una vida limitada. Por ejemplo, la memoria flash de un microcontrolador tiene una cantidad limitada de escrituras. Lo mismo pasa con las memorias EEPROM. Es posible que un CI falle, especialmente cuando nos acercamos a los límites de su diseño (Absolute Maximum Ratings).

En la realidad, antes de que falle un circuito integrado lo más probable es que falle otro componente como los capacitores electrolíticos y que esa falla genere una reacción en cadena. Realmente depende del diseño del circuito.


----------



## HXS (Abr 8, 2013)

Hola a tod@s, tengo un circuito integrado que me ragalaron que tiene la numeración siguiente en la parte superior: D103D PR XD, tiene 7 patas por cada lado.

Necesito saber para que me puede servir, gracias por leer, Alexis desde Cuba...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2013)

Aqui lo tenes 

Saludos !


----------



## HXS (Abr 9, 2013)

Hola agradecido estoy por la ayuda que me ha brindado. Este foro es magnífico, cada vez que pregunto por algo encuentro la solución, que siga así es mi deseo.  Graciassss

Alexis, desde Cuba...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2013)

Te comento Alexis , cuando muchachos *de otros lados* hacen tu misma pregunta , en general los mandamos a buscar a Google y que no sean vagos y cómodos. Pero sabemos que desde Cuba tienen *acceso restringido a Internet* (además de pocos componentes) así que en vez de pegarles el link lo subimos aquí así pueden verlo comodamente . . . una simple cuestión de solidaridad electrónica  .

Hay un grupo de Cuba , presentate ahí , les serviría moverlo un poco y tenerlo como lugar de comunicación y encuentro  .

Saludos !


----------



## HXS (Abr 9, 2013)

gracias por la informaçión sobre los cubano en este foro, intentaré mover esto, luegos les cuento


----------

